# what has been your experience post cycle with Tren?



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 2, 2012)

So I did a tren cycle recently, I'll post a copy of my cycle and PCT for you guys below, and have been having erectile dysfunction problems during and after PCT. Never had this problem before, typically I have an overactive libido. Finished cycle over two months ago and PCT about a month ago. Got blood work done yesterday.

What I want to know is does everyone have this erectile dysfunction problem after tren cycles? How long does it typically take in your experience to bounce back? Is this something I should expect if I do another tren cycle or would the effects be lessened because my body has experienced the tren before?


----------



## Idra (Aug 2, 2012)

People go off tren?


----------



## DOBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey bro, post more info, cycle length pct etc. Also did use HCG during cycle? the reason I ask is because I've done lots of tren a and tren e and never been shut down that hard but always used HCG throughout the cycle.


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 3, 2012)

who comes off stay onlol


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 3, 2012)

Im no pro but I think it could also be a prolactin or estrogen thing. My libido took a major hit after my 12 week tren. I could get it up after pct but It was a struggle. Keep getting blood work every few weeks maybe lh fsh to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

I did a 12 week tren ace run, then went into cruise mode. I found recovery still took me at least 6 weeks - lithargic, mild depression. Tren is strong gears and knocks you around bro - it's a real love/hate thing ppl find out the hard way. I would never run it over 8 weeks. A good 6 week blast is probably better.


----------



## rage racing (Aug 3, 2012)

going on my 9th week of Tren and I feel like hammered shit.....I look great though.... God damn you Tren..


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 3, 2012)

_Wk1-9 100 mgs Test p ED
Wk1-9 50mgs Tren A ED ----maybe bumped up to 75 after couple wks 
Wk4-9 100mgs winny ed
Wk1-9 .5 mgs Arimidex EOD
Wk1-9 .5 mgs caber x 2 a wk
Wk 2-9 500 ius hcg x 2 a wk
Wk 10-13 aromasin __25/25/25/25__ ED
Wk 10-13 Clomid __100/100/100/100/100__ ED

_


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 3, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Im no pro but I think it could also be a prolactin or estrogen thing. My libido took a major hit after my 12 week tren. I could get it up after pct but It was a struggle. Keep getting blood work every few weeks maybe lh fsh to.




sounds like a very similar experience, how long until you were back to normal? that is assuming you recovered. Did you wait to fully recover or did you go back on a cycle?

...I am so frustrated at this point I'm considering going back on test prop just so I can get it up, prob is I'll be heavily tempted to do another tren cycle and want to badly but am afraid afterwards I will end up twice as shut down as I am now. grrrrrrr


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I like to feel good on a blast, that's why I never use tren.

I don't know how some of you do it with the night sweats, insomnia, mood swings, and the breathing, the breathing is the worst by far.  I always flet like I was drowning.  No thanks.


----------



## aminoman74 (Aug 3, 2012)

I dont have any sides except for mood swings.So when i get off the tren im alot diferant mood.


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I did a 12 week tren ace run, then went into cruise mode. I found recovery still took me at least 6 weeks - lithargic, mild depression. Tren is strong gears and knocks you around bro - it's a real love/hate thing ppl find out the hard way. I would never run it over 8 weeks. A good 6 week blast is probably better.


I did the exact same as you, with same exact things, accept i had some massive bacane


----------



## gm09 (Aug 3, 2012)

besides minor night sweats the only thing i notice on tren is my hair SHEDS LIKE CRAZY. like ill finishin styling it and look at my hands and be like...oh...fuck. stops after cycle tho.

havent had any problems running 200mg/wk of tren.. just finished up 400mg/wk for 10 weeks started pct yesterday... ill let u know how it goes


----------



## DOBE (Aug 3, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I like to feel good on a blast, that's why I never use tren.
> 
> I don't know how some of you do it with the night sweats, insomnia, mood swings, and the breathing, the breathing is the worst by far. I always flet like I was drowning. No thanks.



Had the same sides with the tren e, found that it was dose related also running with eq seems to help with the breathing but I never had a lot of sides with the tren a. Seems like tren e has a long half life and with frequent jects the half lives build on half lives until it gets toxic to your system or may be some of the components of tren linger longer in your system. either way the sides suk.


----------



## loydchristmas (Aug 3, 2012)

I was shut down worse from tren than any other cycle byfar. Probably a prolactin issue. Get some. Caber. And don't panic, and your boy will be back.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> sounds like a very similar experience, how long until you were back to normal? that is assuming you recovered. Did you wait to fully recover or did you go back on a cycle?
> 
> ...I am so frustrated at this point I'm considering going back on test prop just so I can get it up, prob is I'll be heavily tempted to do another tren cycle and want to badly but am afraid afterwards I will end up twice as shut down as I am now. grrrrrrr



Hit some cialias or Viagra!


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 9, 2012)

took 40mgs of cialis and was able to have sex for the first time in maybe two months...thank god! My next cycle will be tren again but im going to cruise into a second lighter cycle without tren in hopes that when I do PCT on the back end of that second cycle I will not be shut down so hard.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 9, 2012)

Going to repeat this cycle

_Wk1-9 100 mgs Test p ED
Wk1-9 50mgs Tren A ED ----maybe bumped up to 75 after couple wks 
Wk4-9 100mgs winny ed
Wk1-9 .5 mgs Arimidex EOD
Wk1-9 .5 mgs caber x 2 a wk
Wk 2-9 500 ius hcg x 2 a wk
__
Then cruise on say 300mg/wk of test E for a couple months and then somthing like this


wk 1-9 100mg Test P ED
wk 5-9 50mg win ED

followed by a stong PCT with aromason, clomid, nolva and HCG

how does that sound?
_


----------



## Intense (Aug 9, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> took 40mgs of cialis and was able to have sex for the first time in maybe two months...thank god! My next cycle will be tren again but im going to cruise into a second lighter cycle without tren in hopes that when I do PCT on the back end of that second cycle I will not be shut down so hard.


Not to be homo or anything but could you even get it up at all even not with a chick?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 9, 2012)

why dont yall just run test for a while after stoping the tren thats what i did no problems makes recovery a lot easier to me.


----------



## living good (Aug 9, 2012)

^^^agreed^^^


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 9, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> Not to be homo or anything but could you even get it up at all even not with a chick?




I was able to get it up but couldnt keep it up during sex


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 9, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> why dont yall just run test for a while after stoping the tren thats what i did no problems makes recovery a lot easier to me.



thats the plan this time around


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 10, 2012)

My last tren cycle kicked my monkey ass when I PCT'd. It was really hard and I had the same problems as the OP. ZERO sex drive. This time I took a little bit of tren during my cycle. I stayed on test for a while after the tren and I'm about to start PCT. I hope this one goes better.


----------



## gm09 (Aug 10, 2012)

update...

ran 600 test e
400 tren e
400 mast e for 10 weeks
hcg 250 iu 2x a week
2 weeks off
14th day after last inject started pct

torefimene 120mg/day, aromasin 25mg/day

this is my 8th day of pct and im still poppin boners and could still jerk off daily.... am i lucky as fuck or am i speaking too soon? note: i AM taking cialis thurs PM and sat AM preemptively, in case of... you know =]



also pct as planned is 120/90/60/30 torefimene and 25/12.5/12.5 aroma


----------



## endurance724 (Aug 10, 2012)

i ran tren e along with test e recently, for a good 12 weeks. this time i used more tren than test, the sides during the cycle were minimal, however now post cycle, i can get an erection but i dont FEEL like having sex, like i have to force myself to have sex and i dont feel it like i used to, almost as if my penis is numb. anyone else experience this? i have been using cabergoline , im sure its a prolactin thing.

again i have no trouble getting the physical erection, but my actual sex drive is pretty damn low, i barely think about sex. my cycle ended about 8 weeks ago, im a trt patient so i went back to my normal test dose.


----------

